# Acting differently after flea treatment



## Becca275 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

We gave Jammer his second flea treatment since he's been here with us (Frontline) yesterday afternoon. The first time he had it, he sulked a little and stayed out of our way for a few hours but then seemed fine. This time he seems to be acting more strangely. Again, he's staying out of our way more and seems a bit more withdrawn. However this time, when we go to smooth him he's almost cowering away from us. In particular it seems on the top of his head. Do you think he's having some sort of reaction to the treatment? Maybe it's sore around his neck where we put it? It's strange cos he didn't seem to be like this the first time and I'd have thought if he was going to have an allergic reaction or anything it would have been the first time.

Just wondered if anyone's cat did a similar thing after any flea/worm treatments?


----------



## Becca275 (Jun 29, 2014)

Just a little addition: Jams isn't the erm bravest cat in the world! There's been a few times when the smallest things have spooked him. My boyfriend was sat on the floor and his phone fell out of his pocket. So about 20cm drop and he ran out the room! So not sure whether it's him being a bit spooked! Don't want to assume though incase he is having a skin reaction or something.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Becca,
Keep an eye on the application site for swelling and redness...
It is very possible for a cat to react to something, it hasn't before!
Also if Jammer doesn't want to eat or drink anything...
Is there any chance he licked some of it??
Hope others have some thoughts on this!
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought my mama cat was having a reaction the first time I gave her Revolution. She lost fur where I put it on and seems quite subdued and sleep afterwards. Yes I tried again a month later and she doesn't seem to feel like that at much. Both the cats act as if I have assaulted them and run away and look at me like I am the devil.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Where did you purchase the Frontline? If you purchased it from your vet, it should be OK, but if you purchased it online, it may be counterfeit and have ingredients that aren't what they're supposed to be. If that's the case, it's possible that Jammer's having a toxic reaction to something in the "Frontline".

Laurie


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

It might be a good idea to, at least, visit with the vet by phone. An allergic reaction does not have to be visible.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

My cats do not like the flea treatment and it makes no difference if it is Fronlineplus or revolution or advantage II...and they know when I start fiddling with the back of their neck/head area, it is coming and they do NOT appreciate it..cowering is a good word.
Every cat reacts differently and as mentioned, even if they never reacted before, they could...but if they are eating, sleeping and not salivating a lot, I would say they are fine.


----------

